# Caiman??



## Georgieboy (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey all ...im sure a lot of you are going to object to me getting one:bash:

but its ok . becoz thats not the plan:mf_dribble:

im just wondering if anyone on here has any exsperiance with dwarf caiman? my local pet shop has one in there ive been enqiring into it and he is telling me that thry take ages to grow (6 yrs=22inches) i just wanna know if this is true?
and he said it would happily live in an enclosure 6x3x3 for about 5-6 years as long as its got deep water and a basking land spot?

just wanna know if this is all true or a loada balls?:lol2:

any info guys, anything at all 

cheers everyone


----------



## zukomonitor (Nov 11, 2007)

all i know is that they grow to a maximum of about 4feet, a shop near me has one in 6x4x4 and caiman is about 3.5ft and owner said he prob wont grow anymore.

dont know if thats what your after but thats all i know and obviously you need DWA license


----------



## ukgeckos (Apr 11, 2007)

with crocadilians isnt it true that they will never outgrow their enclosure (to an extent i.e. a nile croc wont live in a 4 ft viv lol)


----------



## whufc_fan85 (Jan 22, 2007)

I've had experience with 1 Dwarf Caiman, 4 Juv Specs, 5 adult specs and a full grown American Alligator


----------



## cracksolja (Sep 10, 2007)

Ok not reading this thread anymore will make me want one....


----------



## whufc_fan85 (Jan 22, 2007)

They are great to look after, 2 of our juv caiman are hand tame. With proper precautions obviously.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Going to move this to the DWA section where it might get more attention than in lizards


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

if you find out what species it is you'll get a better answer, I am sure there are two or more dwarf species. I'd expect it to be a cuviers, so have a nose about


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

I have a Cuviers .....


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

ive been caring for two for a few months, i treat them like a very dangerious monitor etc.. you only hold or interact when you have to... these two really like to charge you when you open to doors at the previous manager used to make them jump out to feed or so ive heard...

they really need a 7x10 to conform with dwa i belive but you can get away with different sizes.


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

ukgeckos said:


> with crocadilians isnt it true that they will never outgrow their enclosure (to an extent i.e. a nile croc wont live in a 4 ft viv lol)


that may be true but for any animal to not be able to fully grow is unatural and wrong.


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

I know someone with an adult they need to offload, any ideas where he could rehome it? He cant find anyone to take it in.


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

WeThePeople said:


> I know someone with an adult they need to offload, any ideas where he could rehome it? He cant find anyone to take it in.


Are you serious? If so PM me I know someone who may take/buy it.: victory:


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

ive got a mate whos just built a huge croc enclouse, hes a very experience specialits in dwa with a very extensive collection, including chinese alligators.
im sure he will take it if andys not in..
Jon


----------



## simmy (Oct 9, 2007)

zukomonitor said:


> all i know is that they grow to a maximum of about 4feet, a shop near me has one in 6x4x4 and caiman is about 3.5ft and owner said he prob wont grow anymore.
> 
> dont know if thats what your after but thats all i know and obviously you need DWA license


stockport pet warehouse by any chance?


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Georgieboy said:


> Hey all ...im sure a lot of you are going to object to me getting one:bash:
> 
> but its ok . becoz thats not the plan:mf_dribble:
> 
> ...


Ive a rescuer of caiman on my forum, you may wana ask him for advise mate


----------

